# Mirage Man Customs



## arewethereyetdad

I think it's about time for Brian to get his due. Since he began dabbling in titanium, some serious stuff has come about. I'm very proud to introduce my Mirage Man "Fatty" 19MM lights. I believe I am one of three people currently holding some "Fatties" so I hope the others, Corey and Barry, will chime in.

Without further ado, allow me to introduce the Fat Twins.  The light engine I'm using is a custom Darkzero R2 build. Specifically, a GDuP Cree R2 WC that is perfect for the 19MM reflector. Cudos to Will for this amazing LE. I have one installed and will order one for the other light soon.

I am very proud of these lights. They've fast become favorites of mine. Brian's work is impeccable.

















I asked Brian to please make the tail walls on mine _*really*_ fat. 





Here they are compared to a standard McGizmo PD tail:





Here are the fat bezels compared to a McGizmo PD:










Edit 6-18-11, new addition! 

AA Fatty with 4 green trits in the tail:










The four trits were installed as flawlessly as the light itself:





New Fatty family pic:





The requisite patio shot:


----------



## karlthev

Nice....Very Nice!


Karl


----------



## Barbarian

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## chipwillis

I'm at work driving around in the squad and saw this thread. I just happen to be carrying both my Mirage_Man custom lights tonight. Fatty with a Cree R2 Flupic and the 38mm Titanium with a Milkey Modded quad K2. I am thinking about a Fatty 27mm and maybe 38mm:devil:

This is mine next to a Mcgizmo XR19-PD-S


----------



## sledhead

These are absolutely awesome looking! I really need to start getting some more titanium lights! Great photos.


----------



## octaf

These are beautiful lights and "Fatty" is just the right name for them.


May I ask how much this light weigh w/o battery ? (with LE).


----------



## Patriot

Those are very fragile looking...........















:nana:



To say it's gorgeous work would be a huge understatement. It is extraordinary though. Nice job Brian.


Paul


----------



## Juggernaut

Dangoo:, those could survive being ran over by the space shuttle transport vehicle:laughing::thumbsup:!


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Giving this one a bump, as I'd love to hear that this thread inspired others to order some of these magnificent customs from Brian (Mirage Man). Honestly, I love these so much that I've actually ordered a _*third*_ Fatty, identical to these two. To me, the Mirage Man "Fatty" is the ultimate titanium light. And yes, this light could certainly withstand any abuse you (or your tank) could deliver. :twothumbs


----------



## bf1

Patriot said:


> Those are very fragile looking...........
> 
> 
> 
> Brian's lights are anything but fragile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :nana:
> 
> 
> 
> To say it's gorgeous work would be a huge understatement. It is extraordinary though. Nice job Brian.
> 
> 
> Paul


----------



## arewethereyetdad

The fat twins just became the fat triplets. Have I mentioned I love these lights? :thinking:


----------



## maxspeeds

Great things come in pairs......I mean threes


----------



## easilyled

One of my favorites, Mirage Man Fatty Tail + Mirage Man 38mm Unique "Twisty" Head joined by TB's famous TBSB 
and completed with darkzero's fabulous P7 LE:-


----------



## arewethereyetdad

*Very* nice, easilyled! :thumbsup: I wish there were more people investing in the "MM Good" philosophy. Sounds like a Campbell's soup commercial. 

*M*irage *M*an soup is MM Good.


----------



## Mirage_Man

Here's a slight variation on the Fatty style light. I initially made this one for myself but have decided to part with it if anyone is interested. Ok, now back to the shop to make some more chips .


----------



## easilyled

Wow, that is exquisite Brian! Is it polished? It appears that way in the picture.


----------



## easilyled

arewethereyetdad said:


> *Very* nice, easilyled! :thumbsup: I wish there were more people investing in the "MM Good" philosophy. Sounds like a Campbell's soup commercial.
> 
> *M*irage *M*an soup is MM Good.



Thanks 'dad. Yours are beauties.


----------



## bf1

Very nice indeed Easyled.:thumbsup:


----------



## jar3ds

easilyled said:


> One of my favorites, Mirage Man Fatty Tail + Mirage Man 38mm Unique "Twisty" Head joined by TB's famous TBSB
> and completed with darkzero's fabulous P7 LE:-



pr0n :naughty:


----------



## chipwillis

That's an awesome 38mm, when I get the funds I think a Fatty 38mm is my future.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

I agree, Corey. You can never have too many Mirage Man customs. I'm planning on number four as we speak. :naughty:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

I believe Brian is accepting orders at this time. :naughty:


----------



## Mirage_Man

arewethereyetdad said:


> I believe Brian is accepting orders at this time. :naughty:


Yep, just finished up this one for someone...















​


----------



## easilyled

Mirage_Man said:


> Yep, just finished up this one for *someone*...




Fantastic design and execution Brian.
That "someone" has very good taste. :thumbsup:
No its not me, unfortunately.

Own up whoever you are.


----------



## darkzero

easilyled said:


> Own up whoever you are.


 
I won't say who's it is but it has a XP-G R5 with a FLuPIC.


These builds will also be in that same thread.


----------



## OfficerCamp

How much do those weigh Dad? Your shoulders must be beasty from carrying these (one in each hand, right?)!


----------



## scout24

Alrighty, another Fatty 1x123 has been released into the wild! Similar to Dad's in construction, but with a bit of a bevel in the tail to get to the clicky... Brian, I love it, simply beautiful. Built like a tank, but elegant!!! Thank you.
















:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## easilyled

Brian's magnificent 3-speed 27mm SST-50 custom arrived today.


----------



## Mirage_Man

Here's a couple more shots of her.


----------



## karlthev

Hot damn, sure is purdy!


Karl


----------



## E-J-J

Very beautiful work 

I am loved :kiss:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

E-J-J said:


> Very beautiful work
> 
> I am loved :kiss:


Yes, you are.


----------



## scout24

As if I didn't think Brian's machining was impeccable, I just had a "Duh" moment... See if you can find the seam on the fatty for the bezel to be removed. I couldn't. It took two days of carrying this light and me catching it in the right light to see it... After getting the light, I didn't see the seam, and just assumed that was how he built it... No big, I thought, just beautiful! I am not sure if this results from the finish he is now using, but when I screw it back on tight, I still have trouble finding it unless I am outside and looking for it.


----------



## easilyled

Yes, it wasn't easy for me to spot the seam on my light either.


----------



## Chauncey Gardner

chipwillis said:


> I'm at work driving around in the squad and saw this thread. I just happen to be carrying both my Mirage_Man custom lights tonight. Fatty with a Cree R2 Flupic and the 38mm Titanium with a Milkey Modded quad K2. I am thinking about a Fatty 27mm and maybe 38mm:devil:
> 
> This is mine next to a Mcgizmo XR19-PD-S


 
Those are some sweet lights. Thanks to both of you for posting.

Love the styling & ergonomics of the fatties, beautiful lights.

Would love to see an aluminum bronze version that will run a 17500 or 14500 liion in it. That would be perfect for me.


----------



## RIDE

Just wanted to bring this thread back to life. Mirage Man makes some of the most amazing lights to grace this wonderful forum....and I can't get enough of seeing them!

SOME day....one will be mine! 

RIDE


----------



## Mirage_Man

*



*


----------



## lisantica

:twothumbs  :twothumbs


----------



## ninemm

You're getting the hang of that camera really well!  Those last three shots are money. Still  over that knurled number with the interchangeable body tubes.


----------



## fyrstormer

My god man.





After the meteor hits and civilization crumbles, stuff like this will be used to buy houses with.


----------



## Mirage_Man

A new twist on the Fatty design... a knurled body, extended flutes and trits.


----------



## karlthev

*Very* nice!


Karl


----------



## crossliner67

They are impossibly handsome :huh:..I just don't get it why a vast majority of cpforumers put high end lights on the pavement or on any rough surface. I could not even imagine myself placing my ITP A3 on an abrasive media or against it :duh2:..Up to now even my Mini Maglite/Solitaire torches of more than 6 years are still bereft of scratches or dings. Sounds lame or even improbable but it's true:laughing:


----------



## Mirage_Man

Just thought this was a cool picture of a light I just finished.


----------



## Notsure Fire

Good craftsmanship. Good photography.


----------



## dcaprilia

That looks really nice!


----------



## Mirage_Man

Thought I'd post a little something I did to spruce up a light I did awhile back. I made this light back before I had a milling machine for Chipwillis. After seeing some pictures of it recently I thought it looked a little plain so I offered to spruce it up a bit.

This is what it looked like when it left me the first time...






And this is what it looked like a year or so later...






And this is what it looks like now...


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Better, definitely. Like the cren bezel, too. Does Corey still own this light, or is this back in the House of Brian?


----------



## Mirage_Man

arewethereyetdad said:


> Better, definitely. Like the cren bezel, too. Does Corey still own this light, or is this back in the House of Brian?



Yep, it's still Corey's.


----------



## taewoopa

Wow.. upgraded best from better ..
Fantastic job, Brian. :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

Looks really good now. :thumbsup:


----------



## malakye666

Mirage_Man said:


> Just thought this was a cool picture of a light I just finished.



Wow thats a real beaut what LED are you using.


----------



## TITANER

Thanks guys above ,otherwise i would miss this wonderful thread.So many fascinating lights here.


----------



## TITANER

malakye666 said:


> Wow thats a real beaut what LED are you using.


Very cool,super polishing and knurl .It looks rather comfort .


----------



## Mirage_Man

TITANER said:


> Very cool,super polishing and knurl .It looks rather comfort .



Thanks but no polishing there. That's the finish right off the lathe .


----------



## TITANER

Thanks arewethereyetdad for your this thread and beautiful pics :thumbsup:.Maybe i will sleeplessness tonight.


----------



## TITANER

Mirage_Man said:


> Thanks but no polishing there. That's the finish right off the lathe .


 Wow,great machining:thumbsup:.


----------



## donn_

It looks like we lost some posts in this thread. I'll re-build one I posted back in early February.

This is one of my latest Mirage_Man customs. It started off as a VME/Malkoff Ti head for Malkoff drop-ins and E-Series lights.






Brian did some creative Ti-cutting on the head, and ended up with this:






Then he went further, and created his first unitary body/clicky tail, with a matching field of grooves:











And here's one of Brian's photos:


----------



## easilyled

This is my collection of Mirage Man Customs to date:- 

top: 27mm light with mirage_man's own copper custom XM-L L.E
bottom: 38mm light with datiled custom XM-L L.E
right: 20mm light with darkzero custom XPG L.E


----------



## donn_

I had photographed this one just before the crash...my latest from Brian.

I bought the tail from Brian in the fall of '08, and bought the head on the forum at around the same time. This has always been my favorite of his A-19 clone heads, because of the wide and deep round-bottom grooves. This photo is from Brian's original sales thread:






I just didn't like the look of it on a McGizmo Ti Clicky, so I waited and waited to find exactly the right body to go between the head and tail.

After over two years, the perfect body never showed up, so I sent Brian this photo, and asked him to make me one:






So here it is, finally complete. It's running a LE made by Tranquillity Base, with a Cree XR-E Q5 and an RV7 AA 3-speed converter.











:twothumbs


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Nice Donn! That's a way better body for it! Typical MM goodness.


----------



## ksfy001

Oh my ,so nice!


----------



## Mirage_Man

Here's another light I just finished. A Fatty with a Cree XML and 3-speed driver for AA cells.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

For AA cell. Wow! Incredible!! That might be something I'd be interested in, Brian. Outstanding!


----------



## easilyled

Immaculate work and pictures, as usual Brian.
Your photography is equally adept as your machining mastery.
Which driver and reflector did you use? 
What current level is the XM-L being driven at?


----------



## Mirage_Man

arewethereyetdad said:


> For AA cell. Wow! Incredible!! That might be something I'd be interested in, Brian. Outstanding!





easilyled said:


> Immaculate work and pictures, as usual Brian.
> Your photography is equally adept as your machining mastery.
> Which driver and reflector did you use?
> What current level is the XM-L being driven at?



Thanks guys. The specs can be seen <HERE>.


----------



## stevevh

:twothumbsWOW, very nice work Brian!!!


----------



## gamogamo

very nice sir! hope to see more custom Ti lights in AA format!


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Main post updated with this.....

Edit 6-18-11, new addition! 

AA Fatty with 4 green trits in the tail:










The four trits were installed as flawlessly as the light itself:





New Fatty family pic:





The requisite patio shot:


----------



## easilyled

Outstanding mirage-man collection, awtyd!


----------



## bf1

Unbelievable, Magnificent , Stupendous,
Beautiful, Out Of This World, Awsome, Exquisite, Etc.,Etc.,Etc.............


----------



## bf1

*My most recent acquisition from the man himself! 
Host utilizing a 14500 with a DARKZERO LE/XML. 
8 trits 4 centered on the tail as well as 4 around the head. 
4 lanyard holes are also perfectly centered on the tail.
Simply outstanding!*






*Three thus far and hopefully more on the way soon.*


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Bravo!!! Outstanding pics, Barry!!! Hard to beat a Mirage Man Custom!!!


----------



## bf1

arewethereyetdad said:


> Bravo!!! Outstanding pics, Barry!!! Hard to beat a Mirage Man Custom!!![/
> 
> Perhaps time for another Troy and Barry Build?


----------



## arewethereyetdad

arewethereyetdad said:


> Bravo!!! Outstanding pics, Barry!!! Hard to beat a Mirage Man Custom!!!





bf1 said:


> Perhaps time for another Troy and Barry Build?


 
Why, I believe it is! :devil:


----------



## easilyled

Magnificent new addition to the family, Barry. :thumbsup:
I know fully well that a Mirage Man Light/Darkzero LE combo is the best that a man can get!


----------



## Light11

Magnificent collections,AWTYD,Easyled,BF1!:twothumbs
could somebody tell me the dimensions of this lights?


----------



## smarkum

:wave:


I got one too!!!!! It is currently sporting a NICHIA HI CRI 3 level emitter. . . Soon will be sporting some trits thanks to Barry at Precision Works. . . just trying to find the right time to let this beauty take a trip . . . I will miss her while she is gone. . . Yes, she's a beast. . . but SO BEAUTIFUL!!!! 











:twothumbs


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Shelby, wow, can't believe it! That light doesn't seem "you."  I think that was one of mine at one point. Congrats! She's a beaut! :thumbsup:


----------



## helios123

Mirage_Man said:


> Here's another light I just finished. A Fatty with a Cree XML and 3-speed driver for AA cells.



Hey, that one's mine! 

I still have it and love every bit of it. A keeper that won't be up for sale ever.

Glenn


----------



## smarkum

arewethereyetdad said:


> Shelby, wow, can't believe it! That light doesn't seem "you."  I think that was one of mine at one point. Congrats! She's a beaut! :thumbsup:



I know. . . right? It hadn't been "me" up until I got the MM urge! Now, I LOVE it. I'm going to be sending it to the spa very soon and it will return looking much like the one bf1 posted a few posts back! And, I'm proud to say, this was one of your former hosts! It had gone to a new home and then just sat . . . so I snagged it and had it come to life with a beautiful CRI emitter! This thing shines! Now I've just got to find a holster . . .


----------



## smarkum

Hey Glen, what are the colors of the trits? Those are some beautiful pics of a beautiful light!


----------



## chipwillis

I would love to have an aa with trits.


----------



## S1LVA

I want that light in post 78!!

S1LVA


----------



## smarkum

S1LVA said:


> I want that light in post 78!!
> 
> S1LVA



Do you mean this one? . . .


----------



## S1LVA

Yes, that one!

S1LVA


----------



## jamesmtl514

I'm still looking for someone to build me a light engine for my Fatty.
Neutral white.
2 modes: High *as bright as possible, Low ~10lumen
No memory, defaults to high


----------



## arewethereyetdad

jamesmtl514 said:


> I'm still looking for someone to build me a light engine for my Fatty.
> Neutral white.
> 2 modes: High *as bright as possible, Low ~10lumen
> No memory, defaults to high



Darkzero, Milkyspit, PhotonFanatic, cmacclel. Try all those guys?


----------



## jamesmtl514

Only one and communication broke down very quickly, contacting the others now. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## smarkum




----------



## jamesmtl514

Odd request. 
can someone take pictures of the pill? The light engine. 
I have a Fatty, but I haven't been able to get a light engine for it. This is proving to be extremely frustrating. If you guys can help me out it would be very appreciated.


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

I would have assumed a typical Aleph engine would work. Wrong?

obi


----------



## easilyled

Correct obi. These Mirage_Man fatties were originally designed to take Aleph L.E with Cree-XRE emitters to be used in conjunction with the Aleph-19-XR reflector.

As such, I believe that the can used for the L.E was an *XR-can*

Here is an example of a Cree-XRE L.E which I sold a long time ago. This would have worked in the MM Fatty in conjunction with the McR19XR






If I'd taken any photos of the underside, I would have added one here, but unfortunately I didn't


----------



## jamesmtl514

Thanks a lot guys.
unfortunately I don't know what an Aleph is or who made it.
Is it customizable? Could I change the emitter to an XM-L? 

Also, I understand Mac made some pills for MM, will his xml edc.fit? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## arewethereyetdad

James, I would prefer not to have technical discussions clogging up my thread. The thread was really designed to display Mirage Man customs, not create a public forum on light engines. Please start another thread in that regard if you so choose. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## jamesmtl514

Absolutely Troy. My apologies. 
If someone can reply to my questions via pm that would be great.
*In the spirit of this thread, here are some goofy legos with my e1e*


----------



## smarkum

My MM is at the spa . . . fresh pics when it returns. . . 

Here's one I took in the last photo shoot.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

James, now we're talkin'! :thumbsup:

Shelby, that Fatty's gettin' more press than Kim Kardashian!


----------



## davyro

I can honestly say these MM lights are by far & away the best lights I've ever seen.I absolutely love them & i hope one day Brian will make me a 1x123a fatty just like the one SILVA loves:thumbsup:
so here's hoping for the day i'm the owner of one of these master pieces.


----------



## grayhighh

I miss my fatty !

Recently, I think im going to shoot Brian a pm.


----------



## grayhighh

Old photo, taken before i trede it.

Man, look at these Ti. Can't resist.


----------



## grayhighh

Found another one. A comparison shot with McG and Mac.


----------



## smarkum

I miss my Fatty too . . . it went to the spa and is not back yet. . . Trying to be patient . . . patience . . . patience . . . You go for it Cary! I'll live through you right now!


----------



## fyrstormer

jamesmtl514 said:


> *In the spirit of this thread, here are some goofy legos with my e1e*


Is that a MirageMan head? Lumens Factory offers something that looks very similar. :ironic:

http://www.lumensfactory.com/online_shop.php?cid=5&sid=11


----------



## jamesmtl514

swing and a miss.
It's a Surefire head from the E1e-SG I swapped the parts with that light and my fatty.


----------



## fyrstormer

Ah. Just curious.


----------



## Silgt

WOW four pages of drool-worthy pics of MM's masterpieces...I'm in love 

Looks like I'll be making plans for my first Fatty soon, single cell (most probably a 16340) any suggestions here before I shoot an email to Brian???


----------



## easilyled

My Mirage_Man Fatty 18650 27mm XM-L light just acquired a new tailcap.
(Here its pictured with my freshly arrived SWM Ti+)


----------



## Tain

Nice upgrade


----------



## easilyled

Thanks Tain. 

Don't you just love the broad hips on that butt. :naughty:


----------



## easilyled

duplicate post - pls delete.


----------



## Mirage_Man

I'm still at it guys. Here's a host I just finished today.


----------



## smarkum

WOW! 
That is beautiful! 
Most excellent work!


----------



## Silgt

easilyled said:


> My Mirage_Man Fatty 18650 27mm XM-L light just acquired a new tailcap.
> (Here its pictured with my freshly arrived SWM Ti+)



Beautiful...I have the same light, may I know where did you get the switch upgrade from?


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Mirage_Man said:


> I'm still at it guys. Here's a host I just finished today.


Wow! More Mirage Man mastery. Sensational as always, Brian!


----------



## chipwillis

Mirage_Man said:


> I'm still at it guys. Here's a host I just finished today.



Please send that one to me..... Noice


----------



## fyrstormer

arewethereyetdad said:


> James, now we're talkin'! :thumbsup:
> 
> Shelby, that Fatty's gettin' more press than Kim Kardashian!


Please be kind, AWTYD. It's not fat, it's just thick-tubed. It can't help the way it was made.


----------



## easilyled

Mirage_Man said:


> I'm still at it guys.



That's reassuring to know Brian. Long may it last.


----------



## smarkum




----------



## arewethereyetdad

Very nice, Shelby! A colorful and unique version. It's triterrific! :thumbsup:


----------



## easilyled

Beautiful light Shelby, congratulations.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Beautiful light indeed! I think it's a foregone conclusion that I'll be getting one of those eventually! 

Brian's work combined with trits. What could be better?


----------



## Mirage_Man

Just finished this host yesterday. A little twist on the light in my avatar.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Another beautiful host Brian!


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Rockin' good-lookin' Brian! :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

The more pictures like this Brian keeps posting, the harder it will be for me to resist buying one of his creations  (although I suppose that's the idea :devil


----------



## Midnight Run

Ooooh I like that!
Thanks Brian!


----------



## grayhighh

smarkum said:


> I miss my Fatty too . . . it went to the spa and is not back yet. . . Trying to be patient . . . patience . . . patience . . . You go for it Cary! I'll live through you right now!



Just ordered one yesterday.:twothumbs


----------



## smarkum




----------



## Mirage_Man




----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice!


----------



## smarkum

more views . . ..please. Would love the see the thickness of the Ti . . . :twothumbs Most excellent work!!!


----------



## Mirage_Man

smarkum said:


> more views . . ..please. Would love the see the thickness of the Ti . . . :twothumbs Most excellent work!!!



I will get some more shots before I send it off to it's owner. However this light is not a "Fatty". It has a more traditional thickness .


----------



## grayhighh

Thanks to MM,DatiLED & Light11. You guys are great !


----------



## Mirage_Man

Nice camera and lens Cary!


----------



## grayhighh

Thanks Brian 

Another pic of my MM.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Very nice picture (and light) Cary!


----------



## grayhighh

Thank you very much Sir !


----------



## dlmorgan999

grayhighh said:


> Thank you very much Sir !


That picture does a really good job of showing the details and quality of work that Brian does. I already have this light on my list for eventual purchase, but your picture makes me want one sooner!


----------



## Silgt

Had three of Brian's lights...the build quality and machining work really impressed me :thumbsup:


----------



## grayhighh

Go for it ! There is one thing is not showing in the pic - the thread. One of the smoothest thread of all my flashlight.

Post#134 showing my MM spotting a MC-E L.E. Not the best beam pattern out there but i like the unique look in these light.



dlmorgan999 said:


> That picture does a really good job of showing the details and quality of work that Brian does. I already have this light on my list for eventual purchase, but your picture makes me want one sooner!


----------



## archimedes

grayhighh said:


> Go for it ! There is one thing is not showing in the pic - the thread. One of the smoothest thread of all my flashlight.
> 
> Post#134 showing my MM spotting a MC-E L.E. Not the best beam pattern out there but i like the unique look in these light.



Smooth threads for titanium are a real mark of quality ! :twothumbs

... and MC-E is still one of my favorite emitters 

Really nice photos, thanks for sharing them here.


----------



## dlmorgan999

grayhighh said:


> Go for it


I already have Brian making one light for me. When that gets done I have to decide which one is next on the list. When the dust settles, I expect to have between three and five of his lights.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

dlmorgan999 said:


> When the dust settles, I expect to have between three and five of his lights.


Smart man. :devil:


----------



## grayhighh

dlmorgan999 said:


> I already have Brian making one light for me. When that gets done I have to decide which one is next on the list. When the dust settles, I expect to have between three and five of his lights.



Be sure to share a photo with us


----------



## dlmorgan999

arewethereyetdad said:


> Smart man. :devil:


Thanks - the hardest part is the wait (or is that "the waiting is the hardest part"? )



grayhighh said:


> Be sure to share a photo with us


I definitely will - most likely I'll do a bunch of photos! :naughty:


----------



## Light11

Excellent picture Cary.
I was lucky to see it in person and it looks amazing!!
It might be time to add a MM to my collection:devil:







grayhighh said:


> Thanks Brian
> 
> Another pic of my MM.


----------



## grayhighh

Thanks Sergio. You can go look at Brian's photobucket first, im sure you will be spending all day looking at it



Light11 said:


> Excellent picture Cary.
> I was lucky to see it in person and it looks amazing!!
> It might be time to add a MM to my collection:devil:


----------



## nbp

Why oh why did I have to look at this thread?! I really shouldn't be here. 

Does MM still make the older Aleph style heads? I found this head in one of his old sales threads and I would love to get one of these and have a LE built for it and put it on a McG Clicky pak like this. So foxy!! :bow:



>


----------



## dlmorgan999

nbp said:


> Why oh why did I have to look at this thread?! I really shouldn't be here.


It is indeed a dangerous place!  :naughty:


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

nbp said:


> Why oh why did I have to look at this thread?! I really shouldn't be here.
> 
> Does MM still make the older Aleph style heads? I found this head in one of his old sales threads and I would love to get one of these and have a LE built for it and put it on a McG Clicky pak like this. So foxy!! :bow:



I have never gotten one from him, but I am sure he will...I have a couple from the market. That particular example is tasty, indeed. 

obi


----------



## dlmorgan999

Here is a picture of my first Mirage Man light - freshly polished (acquired used, last year). In the next few months, I'll be acquiring a few more lights (direct from the master ). As such, I'm sure I'll be posting more pictures soon. :naughty:


----------



## Norm

A number of images on preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## arewethereyetdad

dlmorgan999 said:


> Here is a picture of my first Mirage Man light - freshly polished (acquired used, last year). In the next few months, I'll be acquiring a few more lights (direct from the master ). As such, I'm sure I'll be posting more pictures soon. :naughty:


Great stuff! No true flashlight afficianado should be without a light from the "M" masters (McGizmo, Mirage Man, Mac, Mr Bulk, Malkoff).


----------



## nbp

arewethereyetdad said:


> Great stuff! No true flashlight afficianado should be without a light from the "M" masters (McGizmo, Mirage Man, Mac, Mr Bulk, Malkoff).



I was just thinking about all the M Custom builders the other day too! I have McGizmo, Mac and Muyshondt so far. I think I need some Mirage Man. :naughty: I sent him a PM with some questions; we'll see what happens.


----------



## dlmorgan999

arewethereyetdad said:


> Great stuff! No true flashlight afficianado should be without a light from the "M" masters (McGizmo, Mirage Man, Mac, Mr Bulk, Malkoff).


Indeed! This thread has been both wonderful (so many pictures of great works of art!) and dangerous (to the wallet ).


----------



## chipwillis

I had one just like that and I should have never sold it........


----------



## dlmorgan999

Yep Corey - as far as I know, this was _your light._​ I bought it from taewoopa (JJ) and I think he bought it from you.


----------



## Mirage_Man

Haven't posted in awhile but I just finished another Fatty for a forum member. It's a AA powered 3-level XML2 behind a McR20S reflector. The trits have not yet been install but will have four on the head and tail.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Mirage_Man said:


> Haven't posted in awhile but I just finished another Fatty for a forum member. It's a AA powered 3-level XML behind a McR20S reflector. The trits have not yet been install but will have four on the head and tail.


It looks beautiful Brian. :thumbsup:

I wonder who the lucky owner is? :thinking: :devil:


----------



## Silgt

My prototype Fatty head now is a sanctuary to a neutral XM-L2...superb beam, spill, built quality etc...goes everywhere with me on my business trip. I currently have 4 Mirage Man lights and this one must surely be one of my best purchase in a long while :thumbsup:


----------



## nbp

Hello MM, 

I see you are online today. May I ask if you received my PM from about a month ago? Is that the best way to contact you?


----------



## dlmorgan999

Silgt said:


> My prototype Fatty head now is a sanctuary to a neutral XM-L2...superb beam, spill, built quality etc...goes everywhere with me on my business trip. I currently have 4 Mirage Man lights and this one must surely be one of my best purchase in a long while :thumbsup:


I have two MM lights coming, and one of them (the one pictured above) will have a neutral XM-L2. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Silgt

dlmorgan999 said:


> I have two MM lights coming, and one of them (the one pictured above) will have a neutral XM-L2. I'm really looking forward to it!



Oh, the beam from a neutral XM-L2 is so sweet I'll say...you'll love it I'm pretty sure about that! Love your pictures...post up some when you have time


----------



## Silgt

Any idea where can I find a replacement glass lens for my MM head pictured above? the coating seems to come off quite a bit, and although it won't affect the beam, I'm just anal about stuff like this :ironic:


----------



## dlmorgan999

Silgt said:


> Love your pictures...post up some when you have time


Thanks.  Once I get the two incoming MM lights, I'll do a family photo shoot (I'll have four MM lights at that point).


----------



## Mirage_Man

Check your inbox.



nbp said:


> Hello MM,
> 
> I see you are online today. May I ask if you received my PM from about a month ago? Is that the best way to contact you?


----------



## nbp

Mirage_Man said:


> Check your inbox.



Awesome, thanks Brian. Will do. Listen for the jingle...


----------



## Mirage_Man

Silgt said:


> Any idea where can I find a replacement glass lens for my MM head pictured above? the coating seems to come off quite a bit, and although it won't affect the beam, I'm just anal about stuff like this :ironic:



You can get them from www.flashlightlens.com. They are the 22.61mm UCL lenses.


----------



## easilyled

Mirage_Man said:


> Haven't posted in awhile but I just finished another Fatty for a forum member. It's a AA powered 3-level XML2 behind a McR20S reflector. The trits have not yet been install but will have four on the head and tail.



Miraculous Mirage_Man Magic. You're a lucky man Dave.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Mirage_Man said:


> Haven't posted in awhile but I just finished another Fatty for a forum member. It's a AA powered 3-level XML2 behind a McR20S reflector. The trits have not yet been install but will have four on the head and tail.


Aside from the amazing lights you produce, I've always enjoyed your pictures, Brian. What camera are you using?


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Miraculous Mirage_Man Magic. You're a lucky man Dave.


Thanks Daniel!  Every time I look at this picture, I get more excited about this _and_ its sibling that will be arriving soon!


----------



## Mirage_Man

dlmorgan999 said:


> Aside from the amazing lights you produce, I've always enjoyed your pictures, Brian. What camera are you using?



For the last couple of years I've been using a Nikon D300. Depending on the lighting and depth of field that I'm after I will change my lens.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Mirage_Man said:


> For the last couple of years I've been using a Nikon D300. Depending on the lighting and depth of field that I'm after I will change my lens.


Depth of field is precisely why I asked the question. I really like how you utilize it.  Nice work! :thumbsup:

That's a very nice camera too!


----------



## chuynh7779

Wondering how I can own one as well . . . Fatty AA powered 3-level XML2 (cool tint) behind a McR20S reflector. Anyone let me know how to contact him.


----------



## dlmorgan999

chuynh7779 said:


> Wondering how I can own one as well . . . Fatty AA powered 3-level XML2 (cool tint) behind a McR20S reflector. Anyone let me know how to contact him.


Send a PM to Mirage_Man.


----------



## Mirage_Man

One more for the gallery.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Mirage_Man said:


> One more for the gallery.


That looks great Brian! :thumbsup:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Yep, pure beauty. :thumbsup:


----------



## dlmorgan999

arewethereyetdad said:


> Yep, pure beauty. :thumbsup:


And lucky me - I will soon be enjoying *two forms *​of pure beauty!!


----------



## dlmorgan999

I'm going to do a full shoot over the weekend, but here is a quick shot of my current entire Mirage Man family.


----------



## easilyled

dlmorgan999 said:


> I'm going to do a full shoot over the weekend, but here is a quick shot of my current entire Mirage Man family.



Magnificent Dave, you have the creme-de-la-creme there.


----------



## dlmorgan999

Thanks Daniel. I'm very pleased with the lights. A nice variety of designs, light engines and battery options. I'm still planning to eventually get one more larger light (similar in size to the one at the top, but with a larger head) to complete my MM collection.


----------



## grayhighh

Nice picture as always ! What kind of light engine is spotted in the Fluted A19 ?


----------



## dlmorgan999

grayhighh said:


> Nice picture as always ! What kind of light engine is spotted in the Fluted A19 ?


Thanks Cary.  I don't know what an A19 is, so I'll just tell you the light engines in all four of the lights. 

The top light has a custom LE built by Brian himself. It's an SST-50, and you can see more details about it in the original build thread (this light was commissioned by someone else and I was lucky enough to get it from the BST forum).

The next light has a neutral white XM-L2 engine built by DatiLED.

The third light has a cool white XP-G2 engine also built by DatiLED.

The last light I also purchased used but according to the sale thread, it has a McGizmo Haiku XR-E light engine.


----------



## grayhighh

Okey, I was asking the third light. Thanks for the info.


----------



## smarkum

Wow!!!! Dave!!! Most excellent collection. I LOVE the second one from the bottom. Excellent work Brian! Amazing artistry right here!


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Stunning collection, Dave! These are the best lights out there, folks! :twothumbs


----------



## dlmorgan999

smarkum said:


> Wow!!!! Dave!!! Most excellent collection. I LOVE the second one from the bottom. Excellent work Brian! Amazing artistry right here!





arewethereyetdad said:


> Stunning collection, Dave! These are the best lights out there, folks! :twothumbs


Thanks to both of you. 

Mirage Man lights are definitely right at the top of my favorites. I'm especially happy that I was able to acquire the 18650 light (the top one in the picture).

If anyone has been on the fence about getting one of these lights, don't hesitate. The craftsmanship and artistry is outstanding, and Brian is a great guy to work with! :thumbsup:


----------



## ARh1956

These are stunning works of Art that also happen to illuminate.


----------



## dlmorgan999

I just added another light to my Mirage Man family. This one is my favorite! 





















And finally, an updated family shot.


----------



## smarkum

Wow Dave! That fatty is the bomb! Congratulations 
Thanks for sharing! 
I want them all !


----------



## dlmorgan999

smarkum said:


> Wow Dave! That fatty is the bomb! Congratulations
> Thanks for sharing!
> I want them all !


Thanks Shelby. This light is the pinnacle of my Mirage Man collection.


----------



## easilyled

Congratulations Dave, that one is a real beauty!

What a great collection and excellent pictures!


----------



## dlmorgan999

easilyled said:


> Congratulations Dave, that one is a real beauty!
> 
> What a great collection and excellent pictures!



Thanks Daniel.  (and thanks Daniel )


----------



## jamesmtl514

Beautiful collection. Excellent peices!


----------



## Domdom

Hi Mirage MAN I have seen your fine masterpiece , very interesting . I`m just wandering if you can make 2 crenelated bezel ring to fit a D size Maglite .

waiting for your reply
cheers Domdom newbee:huh2:


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Domdom said:


> Hi Mirage MAN I have seen your fine masterpiece , very interesting . I`m just wandering if you can make 2 crenelated bezel ring to fit a D size Maglite .
> 
> waiting for your reply
> cheers Domdom newbee:huh2:



This thread is not about private parts requests to Mirage Man. Pleas direct your question directly to him via PM.


----------



## dc38

arewethereyetdad said:


> This thread is not about private parts requests to Mirage Man. Pleas direct your question directly to him via PM.



If anybody is requesting private parts from him, they have some serious issues.


----------



## LumensMaximus

dlmorgan999 said:


> I just added another light to my Mirage Man family. This one is my favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally, an updated family shot.
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> A mighty fine MM collection :twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## dlmorgan999

LumensMaximus said:


> A mighty fine MM collection :twothumbs:twothumbs


Thanks!  My MM lights are definitely among my favorites in my collection!


----------



## arewethereyetdad

dlmorgan999 said:


> Thanks!  My MM lights are definitely among my favorites in my collection!


Me too, my friend. These are right there in the "from my cold dead hands" section of my collection.


----------



## az2ak

Hello, apologies if the answer to this question lies elsewhere in the thread, I just don't have time to read through it at the moment.

If anyone is able, would you mind pointing me toward the maker? I'd like to inquire into a build.

Thanks!


----------



## magellan

Mirage_Man said:


> Just finished this host yesterday. A little twist on the light in my avatar.


.
Wow. I only just now discovered this thread. Amazing lights. Can I get one of those? Or something similar?


----------



## archimedes

Yes ... @Mirage_Man is at the pinnacle of custom builders here on CPF.


----------



## az2ak

Copy, thanks!


----------



## Obijuan Kenobe

Magellan's post reminded me of a contact I made a couple years ago, and then never followed up on. 

I followed up this month, and it arrived literally on Christmas eve. Sorry it took me so long to post.

This beauty has a new home. 











The edges of this piece are so sharp they actually cut my son's finger when he accidentially brushed it.

The first time I noticed the joint between the bezel and the head was this 2nd photo! I still have a hard time finding it without the right light. 

I have never had a full piece of Mirage Man Aleph. It's beeeeeefy stuff. Whoa.

Gotta say, I do love this host. Running a DatiLED Nichia 219B 3S with a 1.4A high. The reflector is a nice thrower with a well-contained spill.

It's the ghost grey silver shine of raw Ti that I love, and this light has it in spades. 

I can get over the 16mm battery limitation of the Aleph/E size when it's this beautiful. 

This is everything anyone could ever want in a Ti Aleph host. 

I love the crenulations. At first they felt a tad aggressive, but they lock it in your pocket. And you need to learn how to turn it on without hurting your fingers (not really). 

If you have the means, I highly recommend the work of Mr. Mirage Man.

Best wishes from Holland,
jay


----------



## magellan

Beautiful light for sure.


----------



## Raggasonic

dlmorgan999 said:


> I just added another light to my Mirage Man family. This one is my favorite!



All this slots and no trits ?


----------



## dlmorgan999

Raggasonic said:


> All this slots and no trits ?


Unfortunately those aren't trit slots. And even though I'm a bit addicted to trits, I really like the look of this light just as it is.


----------



## magellan

Beautiful lineup of awesome lights.


----------



## chipwillis

I could use one of these.






easilyled said:


> This is my collection of Mirage Man Customs to date:-
> 
> top: 27mm light with mirage_man's own copper custom XM-L L.E
> bottom: 38mm light with datiled custom XM-L L.E
> right: 20mm light with darkzero custom XPG L.E


----------



## magellan

Amazing lineup of M-M lights for sure.


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Bumping up my own favorite thread. Mirage Man lights are still among the most cherished of my collection.


----------



## id30209

Oh my god, i was just thinking to do it my self! Awesome work, uniques styling. 
I could use some of these beauties.


----------



## archimedes

And another bump, with this ...


----------



## arewethereyetdad

Bumping this thread ‘cuz...Mirage Man.


----------



## jamesmtl514

arewethereyetdad said:


> Bumping this thread ‘cuz...Mirage Man.


Amen.

I miss my fatty and my 1 of 2 18650 

MM makes fantastic lights. For me they were more works of art and therefore I. Didn't use them as they were intended to be used. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mirage_Man

For those that may be interested I'm back in the shop making lights. I'm not on cpf much anymore but I've started a Facebook group and invite all to join. Hope to see you there! 









Mirage Man Customs (Custom Flashlights) | Facebook


Discussion and sharing of Flashlights made by yours truly.




www.facebook.com


----------



## aginthelaw

I’d buy one if it had lep guts inside. Looks like I’ll be out of money again


----------



## wolfy

For something different (non-titanium), here is a MirageMan customised Maglite host powered by 4x14650 LiIon cells (rechargeable from rear port) into which I put a de-domed SST50 with a DerWichtel 5A driver and heatsink. A very nicer thrower which I finished building back in 2012 and used the other night. Its a bit more violet coloured than the photo shows, all precisely and beautifully machined by MirageMan to fit the custom battery holder with charge port in the body and the head finned for a bit more cooling/aesthetic.


----------



## slickwatts

Hi,

Im new to the forum and have been lurking for a while prior to setting up an account. Your custom lights look awesome. How do I go about getting on a list / or better understanding the process / making a purchase. I don’t have a FB account. 
Look forward to hearing back from you and appreciate your time.

Best regards,
Slickwatts


----------



## boo5ted

wolfy said:


> For something different (non-titanium), here is a MirageMan customised Maglite host powered by 4x14650 LiIon cells (rechargeable from rear port) into which I put a de-domed SST50 with a DerWichtel 5A driver and heatsink. A very nicer thrower which I finished building back in 2012 and used the other night. Its a bit more violet coloured than the photo shows, all precisely and beautifully machined by MirageMan to fit the custom battery holder with charge port in the body and the head finned for a bit more cooling/aesthetic.
> 
> View attachment 15884
> View attachment 15885




Wow that really brings me back over a decade. I had a Varabeam from Lambda lights I think it was called. It was my first custom light, 3C config, SST50, 3k lumens if I remember correctly. Kinda miss it should have never sold it.


----------



## High_Noon

Do I need an invitation to join the Mirage Man Facebook page? The "Join Group" button does not appear to be operational.

EDIT: Nevermind. It's working now.


----------



## DaveTheDude

Ten million years from now, when alien archeologists are picking over humanity's remains, they're going to find these lights. I suspect that they'll still work, too.


----------



## Icarus

boo5ted said:


> Wow that really brings me back over a decade. I had a Varabeam from Lambda lights I think it was called. It was my first custom light, 3C config, SST50, 3k lumens if I remember correctly. Kinda miss it should have never sold it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16077
> 
> 
> View attachment 16078


Very nice light but FYI it is a 3D Maglite (not 3C).


----------



## boo5ted

Icarus said:


> Very nice light but FYI it is a 3D Maglite (not 3C).




I know that, it started life as a D light but was set up for C cells. That's why I said 3 C configuration. Not sure why I used the Cs, maybe I couldn't find D rechargeables back then. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Mirage_Man

Hit me up on Facebook. We can discuss it.


----------



## Mirage_Man

boo5ted said:


> I know that, it started life as a D light but was set up for C cells. That's why I said 3 C configuration. Not sure why I used the Cs, maybe I couldn't find D rechargeables back then. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> View attachment 16774
> 
> 
> View attachment 16775
> 
> 
> View attachment 16776


It's likely that it was designed to be used with 26mm lithium ion cells.


----------



## boo5ted

Mirage_Man said:


> It's likely that it was designed to be used with 26mm lithium ion cells.


Were those available in 2010?


----------



## Mirage_Man

boo5ted said:


> Were those available in 2010?


I think they were just starting to come out. Might also have been to be able to drive 3.6v from 3 nimh cells. I honestly don't recall. Lol


----------



## Mirage_Man

For those not members on my Facebook group here are a few pics of my last two creations..


----------



## Mirage_Man




----------



## wolfy

Mirage_Man said:


> View attachment 19970


wow, that looks very cool.


----------



## Mirage_Man

Thanks! I would have to agree with you. Lol


wolfy said:


> wow, that looks very cool.


----------



## slickwatts

I had the good fortune of finding this thread and connecting with Brian to produce two P60 hosts one 18350 and one 18650, images below. 

I need to start off by thanking Brian, what a class act and talented machinist. He was awesome to work with. I had an idea of what I wanted, and Brian was able to take the concept, and make it light years better than I could have ever imagined. The attention to detail and machining on his lights are uncanny and second to none. 

Brian was always available and made the process a great experience. I can’t recommend Brian or his lights enough and I forward to working with him again down the road. 

So, I have a flashlight addiction, this is a safe place to admit that, right?… Point being these two lights are my favorites and probably will stay there until I get another from Mirage Man Custom. They’re functional art. 

If your looking for a highend light and want to learn more about Brian and Mirage Man Customs I recommend connecting with him via his Facebook group. That’s where I connected with him. I’ll be posting more pictures of these lights in action over there next week. 

Thanks again Brian,

Slickwatts


----------

